# interview



## G-spot (10 Mar 2004)

hey, I have my interview on march 16.  I was wondering what kind of questions did the interviewer asked you 


thanks, Graeme


----------



## McInnes (10 Mar 2004)

Questions about your history and you family, as well as questions about the trade that you are applying for. Often scenarios are given as well and you are asked questions about them. Just be honest. Also, if you do a search you should be able to find quite a bit of info on the interview.


----------



## Yes Man (12 Mar 2004)

Like the title says its a stupid question, but what do I wear to the interview?


----------



## Trey (12 Mar 2004)

Best to look sharp. You don‘t have to be a total stiff, but you want to give an impression of maturity - and that your taking the whole thing seriously.

I‘d go with a sport coat and nice collared shirt; always smooth.


----------



## girlfiredup (12 Mar 2004)

It‘s not a stupid question at all.  Appearance says a lot in an interview.  You don‘t want to show up looking like you just crawled out of a hole.  

If I were a guy, I‘d be throwing on a tie for sure.  A full suit and tie wouldn‘t hurt.  If you don‘t have a suit then opt for dress slacks and a shirt and tie.  Not sure what the norm is for a military interview but I would treat it just like any other job interview.

All the best.


----------



## winchable (12 Mar 2004)

I wore a suit and tie to my interview; it was what my father, and when I showed up and most of the other people were wearing baggy jeans and big columbia ski jackets; didn‘t matter though, they all looked like jackasses and I looked like someone they might actually want in the military. 

It‘s always beneficial to look your best at any job interview, even more so at one with the military I would say.
Dress the best you can, but don‘t worry if you can‘t get a suit and tie.


----------



## GrahamD (12 Mar 2004)

Most people wear a suit, or nice dress clothes.  It‘s completely up to you, but keep in mind that you are trying to make a positive impression to the interviewer.

He or she is likely to be very skilled and picky about judging someones appearance, so try to take care of skuffs on your shoes, run a lint brush over your clothes before you leave your house or maybe even just before you walk through the door of the recruitment center.
Maybe get a hair cut the day before, make sure you shave, clip your fingernails that sort of thing.
I had tremendous case of dry mouth when I did my interview last week (because of a new whitening toothpaste, not from nervousness) so I was so thankful that I brought a bottle of water in with me.  You might want to do that, the interview can last a while.

It would be difficult to overdress, short of puttng on formal wear (tux or a gown), but you could certainly give a negative impression of yourself if you showed up in jeans and a tee shirt.  They might be likely to assume that you aren‘t taking the process seriously in that case.


----------



## Yes Man (12 Mar 2004)

I‘m for sure not going to show up looking like I just came out of a hole, but have been to more than one interview where I came dressed in a suit and tie, and everyone else came in jeans and a t-shirt.  It's a humbling experience.


----------



## winchable (12 Mar 2004)

Humbling for them maybe; You should never be humbled when the people around you are dressed sloppier.


----------



## chk2fung (12 Mar 2004)

Going for an interview in the CF is like going for an interview in the civilian world.  You really want to impress the interviewer.  Try to think in the interviewer‘s shoes.  You can tell a lot about someone by their dress and deportment.  The person interviewing you has probably interviewed countless individuals and will probably think more highly of you if you put effort in your appearance.  Rule of thumb, if you‘re going as an officer wear a suit, and if you‘re going NCM the bear minimum should be a shirt with a collar.


----------



## scm77 (12 Mar 2004)

What about ripped jeans and a wifebeater?


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Mar 2004)

Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## scm77 (12 Mar 2004)

I think the smiley answers your question.


----------



## cathtaylor (13 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb] Is that supposed to be funny? [/qb]


Anything referring to "wifebeater" does not strike me as funny. Where did people come up with that sort of analogy anyway?   
Good posts, I‘ve been in a tizzy about what to wear..*going to get a suit*


----------



## Da_man (13 Mar 2004)

i wore jeans and a T-shirt


----------



## koach (13 Mar 2004)

The Military Career Counsellor consentrates mostly on the questions and the responses.  They are directed not to make any predeterminations based upon appearance.

I would wear something that looks good but also comfortable. If you are not used to wearing a tie; don‘t wear one.

It‘s your career choice. Make the most of it.


----------



## AndrewD83 (13 Mar 2004)

I had the same question.  The way I see it every other major semi military (like police forces) expect their interviewees to appear in a full suit, new shiny shoes and all.  So I would expect the military to want the same treatment.

After all it is a serious, mature job (or a career) so you must show your serious and mature side.

I know what you mean when you say you felt weird being all dressed up when everyone is casual.  My last job interview everyone was wearing shorts and a t-shirt.  I wore black dress pants with a white shirt and black tie. I felt like a goof at the time but a few days later I got a call from the interviewer asking me if I wanted the managers position.


----------



## chrisf (13 Mar 2004)

Here‘s the deal... even if you do show up looking like a slob, it‘s not going to automatically count you out of a career in the military... that‘s why they‘ve got basic training, to beat dress and deportment into your head...

The interviewer is going to be concentrating primarily on the answers to your questions. If you seem disinterested (I‘m sure it‘s happened) during the interview, or you seem like you just don‘t care, you‘re not getting in.

That being said, as somone else pointed out, shirt and tie for an NCM, full suit for an officer is a good bet...

Regarding showing up over dressed for an interview, prior to joining the reserves (Or more accurately, after joining the reserves, but prior to my actual training begining, which took a good six months, but well worth the wait), I was desperately looking for a job... I dropped into one retail store, and they said "No, sorry no openings", but I was polite and friendly, and out going with the manager anyway, and said "Oh well. Thank you anyway, if you have anything come up in the future, let me know". At this point I was wearing a dark polo shirt with a pair of casual dress pants, looks spiffy without looking over dressed.

Anyway, as I was about to walk out the door, he said "Wait, actually, we‘re doing a group interview for a couple of posistions tommorow morning... can you drop by?"
"What time"
"Well, it‘s a bit early I know, but 8:30"
"Not a problem, I‘ll see you tommorow morning."

Now, I didn‘t know what to wear, so I figured safe bet, shirt and tie. As it was, most other people showed up looking like slobs (Maybe 30 people for 6 posistions), with the exception of myself and two others. We were hired.


----------



## Ipsofacto (14 Mar 2004)

Where do you buy your Polo shirts!!!!???!


----------



## Phillman (15 Mar 2004)

If I remember correctly, I wore a pair of dress pants, nice shoes, a clean black t-shirt, and my leather jacket. While I wasnt the best dressed, one guy in a suit, I was certainly far from the worst.


----------



## space_sldr (24 May 2004)

what sort of questions do they usually ask at the CFRC? I am not good at interviews at all.


----------



## chrisf (24 May 2004)

Just answer them honestly, it‘s not like it‘s a grilling.


----------



## RJG (24 May 2004)

They will ask what International Organizations Canada is part of (eg UN, Nato, WTO etc.) They will also ask in what peace keeping missions Canada has taken part in, I think he told me Afganistan and Haiti. 

The rest are easy like why do you want to join the forces etc.

I think at this stage in the process the only way you‘ll get turned down is if you are incapable of speaking.


----------



## Harjinder (28 Jun 2004)

I have my recruiting interview scheduled for July 6. They have asked me to fill out a â Å“Preparing for Your Interviewâ ? form and I have a few questions. 

1. â Å“List the occupations you wish to apply for.â ?
It gives me slots for a First Choice, Second Choice, and so on. I am applying to the Reserve INF so do I just put that in for First Choice and leave the others blank?

2. â Å“Write a description of the occupation that you are interested in, including some of the duties and where you may be employed.â ?
I really have no clue what to write here and was hoping that some of you guys/girls could help me out.

3. â Å“Where and how long is the training?â ?
I know I would have to go through the 10 week BMQ but it has slots for â Å“Recruit Trainingâ ? and â Å“Occupational Trainingâ ?. If someone could clarify what those mean to me it would be really helpful. I don't know where the training would take place and was hoping someone might be able to tell me that as well. I live in Kitchener. 

Thanks for all your help. 

Jin


----------



## Infanteer (28 Jun 2004)

> 1. â Å“List the occupations you wish to apply for.â ?
> It gives me slots for a First Choice, Second Choice, and so on. I am applying to the Reserve INF so do I just put that in for First Choice and leave the others blank?



Sure, your only interest is a reserve infantry unit, so that should be ok.



> 2. â Å“Write a description of the occupation that you are interested in, including some of the duties and where you may be employed.â ?
> I really have no clue what to write here and was hoping that some of you guys/girls could help me out.



You don't have any clue of the job you are applying for?   I wouldn't go into a factory and say, "I want to work".   Better take a closer look at the recruiting page and around these forums.



> 3.â Å“Where and how long is the training?â ?
> I know I would have to go through the 10 week BMQ but it has slots for â Å“Recruit Trainingâ ? and â Å“Occupational Trainingâ ?. If someone could clarify what those mean to me it would be really helpful. I don't know where the training would take place and was hoping someone might be able to tell me that as well. I live in Kitchener.



Look in the infantry forum under training, you should be able to answer some questions there.


----------



## phalen (28 Jun 2004)

most of that information is on the glossy sheets they have at the recruiting centre.   If they didn't give u one, go back and ask for one or you can check out this site

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=23

it basically lists the same info as on the sheet, plus has a video to watch.

sry the above one is for officers, this one is for nco

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/career/tradeinfo_e.aspx?id=1031


----------



## Harjinder (28 Jun 2004)

Thanks Phalen! That site was a real help.


----------



## Harjinder (6 Jul 2004)

My interview is tomorrow at 13:30. Anyone have any last minute tips that may help?


----------



## SFontaine (6 Jul 2004)

Be sure you're wearing pants. Always a few plus points there.


----------



## wongskc (6 Jul 2004)

If the interviewing officer asks you why you want to be in the military, don't say "Because I want to blow shit up!"  One of my friends who signed up with at around the same time as me said that.  I didn't.  I got an offer of employment.  He did not.


----------



## Harjinder (6 Jul 2004)

haha. Ill keep both those suggestions in mind!


----------



## Eric5 (6 Jul 2004)

Okay, first of all, in the spot where it says your 3 occupational choices, obviously put down infantry as your first choice, because that's what you want, but you should still fill in the other two. For example, my first choice was engineering, then infantry, then intelligence. 

Second, for the description, just say basically, what infantry is. It's the backbone of any army, they are the first guys on the battle field, and the ones on the front lines, etc.

And I don't know about the last one, because I don't know where you would have basic out in Ontario (I'm in Alberta, and going into the reserves). Good luck, and don't worry, the interview is not hard at all.


----------



## Harjinder (6 Jul 2004)

Thanks guys/girls! The interview went well and I have my med and physical on the 14th.


----------



## jswift872 (6 Jul 2004)

SFontaine said:
			
		

> Be sure you're wearing pants. Always a few plus points there.



lol so you tell me now, i wore shorts during mine, grant you it was nice out, but i did get an offer so......


----------



## jordan_o (21 Jul 2004)

OK, I did a search and found this topic, which I'm gonna put my question in instead of starting up another new one.

I have my aptitude test, medical, and interview all on the same day coming up in two weeks, and then they said after that I book my physical if I am successful on the first three parts. I thought you did physical and medical first, but then again I'm not an expert.

Anyways, I want to dress up for my interview, and most of you will say DUH. But I am curious, since I have my medical and aptitude test on the same day, is it still appropriate to go in a suit/dress pants and jacket? I am just curious as I don't want to go in there while everyone else is dressed normally and look like a goof.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## combat_medic (21 Jul 2004)

I don't think a full suit and tie is necesary, but a dress shirt with dress pants would be appropriate. Better to spend more time in the physical rolling up a sleeve than to tank the interview because like you were just scraped off a sidewalk.


----------



## mclipper (21 Jul 2004)

You are going for a job interview.  You want to be well turned out.  The people at the recruiting centre DO make notes on your appearance.  Get a hair cut, shave, shower, deoderant etc (hey!  all kinds of people show up there) and wear clean, neat clothing.  People do show up wearing suits, but you don't need to go quite that far.  You want to be comfortable as well. Dress pants and a PRESSED shirt make just as good of an impression.


----------



## dr.no (21 Jul 2004)

My aptitude/physical/interview where on the same day, and I made the mistake of wearing shorts. The physical IS NO where they make you do pushups et al. That is done in the fitness test. A date for that should be assigned during the interview (at least, it was for me)
                           Hope I could help!


----------



## dr.no (21 Jul 2004)

The physical/medical is where they check your eyesight, hearing, it's basically like a checkup at the doctors.


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (21 Jul 2004)

another hint other than dressign nice, is don't wear cologne and especially not aftershave.  you never know who might be allergic to it.  It might make a bad forst impression.  that being said make sure you don't have any other "scent" either.


----------



## Sappo (21 Jul 2004)

yea, i wore a shirt and tie.... and the 2 other folks (one guy one girl) who were there for the aptitute and med were just wearing normal street clothes... so i felt kinda out of place to be sure.

but my interview did go well, as i covered in a far previous post


----------



## atticus (21 Jul 2004)

Sappo said:
			
		

> yea, i wore a shirt and tie.... and the 2 other folks (one guy one girl) who were there for the aptitute and med were just wearing normal street clothes... so i felt kinda out of place to be sure.
> 
> but my interview did go well, as i covered in a far previous post



You probably made a better first impression then the other two. I'd much rather be the odd one out in a group and look more professional than the rest. It just makes you look like a better candiate.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (21 Jul 2004)

I wore a suit and felt a little over dressed, i mean it didnt bother me at all, because i know i wanted to look presentable and proffesional.

But like they are saying, a nice shirt and tie is sufficient, the CF personnel realize that not everyone owns a suit, they are not cheap these days....


----------



## Sappo (21 Jul 2004)

hehe, except my two actual suits which i managed to finangal off of 1 or 2 previous owners......... no they sure arn't cheap!!!



but yes, you definatly give off a better impression...     even when the officer was telling us how the drug information sheet would go over, he asked a question about who has smoked a cigarette in the past 24 hours or something... the two of us gave quick answers, and the other dude just kind of sat there and shrugged, he asked him directly 'what about you' and got a half-hearted yea i guess kinda answer.


stuff like that I think would help them get a good idea of what you willl be like for the long haul, acting like you're uninterested and bored is not a good idea


----------



## jarko (19 Aug 2004)

Hello,


Man i am having my interview on the 25th at the Toronto recruiting center and i am worried as hell. I have never been good in interviews and i failed a couple interviews before (not CF) I get so stressed my tongue gets tangled up and i start sounding like I have down syndrom or something (No offence). Does anyone have any experience they could share with the interview especially the people that applied for infantry, since thats what i am applying for. Is it possible to fail the interview?? What are some no-no's when interviewed. I know about the dress part since my recruiter told me how i should dress. I would just like to know information about the initial interview. Thanks.


----------



## CDN Blackhawk (19 Aug 2004)

A few things to make sure

Make sure you know some of the back ground of the Canadian forces, like what we do, some places we might be deployed etc.
Make sure you know about your trade you have applied for,

Make sure to be Polite and Honest
Make sure to dress appropriately and to be well groomed

Make sure you have a reason to join the infantry other then to blow shit up and use weapons. I know that sounds stupid and obvious but some people have actually said this stuff before.


Just be yourself, go in calm, get a good night sleep the night before.


The Interview is fairly relaxed and from my experience most of the recruiters interviewing will try and break the ice and ease the nervousness.


other then that i cant really think of anything else, hope this helped

Good luck!!


----------



## phalen (19 Aug 2004)

know where ur training is going to be held.
know where the bases are for all the trades u have selected.
be able to answer questions like:
why do u want to be in the army?
what causes you stress? and how do u deal with it?
how will u handle leadership responsibilities?
why would we want you to be in the army? why pick you over someone else?


----------



## buffboyali (20 Aug 2004)

I was asked the stress question and I kinda blew it. I said i would take a nap under stress. I was thinkin more long term stress like depression. Well haha he helped me get that straight kinda. But anyways can that stop me from gettin into the reserves?


----------



## Butters (20 Aug 2004)

I myself havn't done an interview, but if you remember what you put on your "Preparing for your Interview" sheets you should be just fine.


----------



## jutes85 (20 Aug 2004)

The biggest thing you can do is worry about it. Just know a few things about the CF, where they are deployed etc, and why you chose the trade you did. You should know about any company you are applying for anyway. Don't be so tense and just take it easy. Its not as hard as it seems.

Good Luck.


----------



## buffboyali (20 Aug 2004)

I was asked how to handle stress question and I kinda blew it. I said i would take a nap under stress. I was thinkin more long term stress like depression. Well haha he helped me and said you don't want to take a nap in reserves and I'm like o yeah for sure i wont. Then I found out he meant like under the spot stress like shooting someone(the enemy) or something. Can this effect my chances of getting in? Cause other than that my interview went pretty smoothly. Also my interview was like a month ago and I'm waiting for my medical to come back from Borden.


----------



## sdimock (20 Aug 2004)

It also doesn't hurt to make sure you don't overdue the coffee/caffeine products as well.


----------



## Tickles (20 Aug 2004)

i wouldnt worry too much if everything else went well
they realize that you are probably a bit nervous
its too late now but practicing for questions is a great idea
dont sweat it


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (20 Aug 2004)

From past advice passed on to me ...

It might help to remind yourself that they *want* to hire people ... think about some of the stuff you wrote on your application and be prepared to expand on it ... maybe ask your interviewer about some of his/her own experiences in the CF (i.e., trade, home unit, past postings, etc.) ... make sure you review the stuff about your trade (training, postings, etc.) on the recruting website, and think about questions you might ask, too (i.e., how long after training does it usually take for promotion?  How often does the (particular course you are interested in) run and how competitive is it to get on?).

Your mileage may vary ...

Good luck!


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Aug 2004)

Two questions I remember being asked:

"How do you feel about working with different races such as blacks or arabs?"
and
"Why should we pick you over someone sitting in that waiting room outside?"


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Aug 2004)

I'm guessing that was before the PC craze, right Ghost?  

Interview isn't that hard. Be honest. Show up looking professional. Treat it exactly as you would a job interview, only with slightly more personal questions. Be assertive, know what you want, and where you want to go.


----------



## Fusaki (21 Aug 2004)

When I went for my interview, I brought along my old and well read US Army Ranger Soldier Handbook I had bought at a surplus store years back. As I was applying for the infantry, it showed that I had an *interest* in infantry tactics and that I had a good idea what the infantry would do when in the field. I was also able to say where Canada had deployed troops in the recent past and possible hotspots where we might be deployed in the near future. Mention the Congo and Sudan, for example. Throw out terms like Op Athena (our commitment in Afghanistan), Op Halo (Haiti), and Op Palladium (Bosnia) and you're golden. Lurk around the News and Current Affairs part of the forum. Stay away from heresay, but if you can remember a couple news articles pretaining to infantry stuff it'll be good. 

Even if the recruiter can tell that you only dug up the information to impress him, at least it shows you're willing to be *proactive* and put some effort into your application. It shows motivation, which is what gets you through the training and makes you a *reliable investment*.

Overall, here are some of the points you'd want to get across:
1) You know what you're getting into.
2) You can work reasonably well within a group.
3) You're physically and mentally fit.
4) *You're motivated, Motivated, MOTIVATED!!*

And don't sweat it. The recruiter isn't necessarily looking for a guy who's good at interviews. Infanteers are notorious for being a tad unrefined. But if you're motivated, that point will get across regardless.


----------



## homerjsimpson (21 Aug 2004)

I ve said it before and ill say it _again_, for gods sakes just be yourself....


----------



## jarko (21 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the quick answers, helped a bunch...


----------



## GrahamD (21 Aug 2004)

Ya I had the stress question too, and we went over it for about 10 minutes.

I didn't say I would take a nap, but I did say that that I generally leave situations where the stress is building to the point where I might act irrationally.

This is an equally negative response to the question "how do you react to stress?".

When further pressed and asked "how would you deal with stress when confronted with a hostile induvidual while on patrol in Afghanistan", I recovered somewhat by saying that I would take a few deep breaths and consider my training and respond to the situation as that training would dictate, that I would not simply be looking for the easiest way out.  I also added that I was not a hothead and that in unavoidable stressful circumstances I do not ever react with anger or violence, that in every day life I am always able to analyse the situation and determine what the best course of action is in consideration of my own feelings and also those of the induvidual I am dealing with, and can usually defuse a situation from escalating further. Also that I do not run away from conflict when it does become neccessary to be there to prevent violence from happening to my friends or other induviduals who are expressing passivity.

I was greeted with the response "good answer".

When discussing my competitiveness, the recruiting told me my strong points and also my weaknesses, and this wasn't commented on one way or another, so I think I recovered well enough.

For others facing this question, I would suggest going into the interview thinking specificaly about how you think you would react to the kind of stress you might face while on tour, and not the kind of stress you face from your parents, or some drunk violent guy at the bar.  Personally, I know I deal with stress way better while I'm representing my workplace than when I'm out drinking with my buddies, but that was the kind of stress that lept to mind during the interview, hence the need for a recovery answer.


----------



## buffboyali (21 Aug 2004)

Yeah wow that is a very good answer to how u would handle stress. O and my interview was for gettin into the reserves. Hopefully you guys are right and it wont stop me from getting in.


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (22 Aug 2004)

Hey man dont worry about it. As long as you explaned yourself about understanding it/ taking the question a different way I am sure you will be just fine. I am sure the recruiter had a laugh afterwords haha. But all depends on how the rest of your interview went as well. I dont think if the rest interview was great they would not offer you the job based on that. If so/so then maybe not.
Ryan


----------



## Ryan_Bohm (22 Aug 2004)

The interview is not to bad as long as you do the proper research.  When I went to the CFRC they gave me all my papers and all this literature that included a Interview guide. That had specific questions that you had to answer. They covered many of these questions during the interview. I completed these questions, I cant remember how many of them there were. I then got my brother to pretend to interview me by the questions of the sheet. We did this a few times until I got comfortable. I found this to really have helped me through the interview. I am to very nervous through interviews, as this was my 2nd. Ryan


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2004)

Thats hillarious. "I'd take a nap".
Thats actually probably what i'd do.


The funny thing is, their asking people how they would handle stress YET in basic training and on courses (im not sure exactly how it works) but basically you get a stupid little red "time out" card and if your in class and your feeling stressed you can hold up one of these cards and the instructor can't talk to you for 15 minutes or something.
Again i dont know the exact details (someone feel free to jump in) but you get the idea.

Feeling stressed? Hold up a little card and take a time out.
What a way to ready someone for the army.

GrahamD said he was asked this;
"how would you deal with stress when confronted with a hostile induvidual while on patrol in Afghanistan"

I don't think thats a very good question for someone to ask a civilian off the street. Guys will be trying to figure out the right answer when to really answer that you need to be trained. Why ask a civilian with NO military training what he would do on an infantry patrol. Seems silly
(great answer though GrahamD)


----------



## buffboyali (22 Aug 2004)

Wow thank u everyone. I'm starting to feel relief. I was so worried and scared.


----------



## casing (22 Aug 2004)

As long as you back your answer up with plausible reasoning, you shouldn't have to worry about anything.  For example, when my interviewing officer asked me what weaknesses I thought I had that I would like to improve upon, I said "none".  Beat that!


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (22 Aug 2004)

Casing said:
			
		

> For example, when my interviewing officer asked me what weaknesses I thought I had that I would like to improve upon, I said "none".   Beat that!


   "I'm a bit of a workaholic" (try not to smirk).   They never get that one.


----------



## atticus (23 Aug 2004)

Ghost778 said:
			
		

> The funny thing is, their asking people how they would handle stress YET in basic training and on courses (im not sure exactly how it works) but basically you get a stupid little red "time out" card and if your in class and your feeling stressed you can hold up one of these cards and the instructor can't talk to you for 15 minutes or something.
> Again i dont know the exact details (someone feel free to jump in) but you get the idea.
> 
> Feeling stressed? Hold up a little card and take a time out.
> What a way to ready someone for the army.



What? Thats crazy! Not only would you learn nothing but part of the stress that the instructors put on you is to help prepare you for combat situations. I think if they had that on my basic there would have been a few times with my entire section with their red cards all up! We wouldn't have learned anything! What a waste that would have been.

Oh and don't worry, the guys giving the interviews are human, no matter what you hear.


----------



## Butters (24 Aug 2004)

These question may sound silly to some of you, but I would really like some anwsers. I'm handing in all my doucuments tomorrow and I need to know the anwsers to the following questions (all relate to the Preparing for your interview sheet):

1.) Do they want good solid paragraphs or just point form?

2.) There is a question #2 What personal or ob skills do you currently have that would assist you in this occupation? Do they want like quailities about or like, I worked in a steel mill so I would have some strength ?


Thanks in advanced.

- Shaun


----------



## DrSize (24 Aug 2004)

I was under the impression that the interview sheet is only for your own personal use......There is not much room at all to write sentances let alone a paragraph, I will bring mine in to the interview with me anyways along with my resume.  As for your second question what skills or experience do you have that relates to the occupation you are applying for, for example education, last job was really similiar, strong interpersonal skills for a position dealing with people etc...


----------



## Freight_Train (24 Aug 2004)

My recruiter took my completed "Preparing for your Interview" sheet with the rest of my package.  When they are doing the interview, I am sure that they refer to it, so make sure you take a copy of it.  Something I did, was to cut and paste the info from the CFRC website and then reformat it and type the information in.  Keener?  Maybe, but it worked out pretty well.  Well the clerks liked it anyway...
On question #2 they are probably looking for leadership and team work skills as well as how active you are.  Do you or did you play team sports, were you a captain, etc.  I assume you are applying for 031 or R031?  You will need to base your answers on the trade you are wanting to get into.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## casing (24 Aug 2004)

DrSize is correct.  That sheet is for your own use, to help you prepare (and it does a good job of it, as long as you are honest with yourself when answering the questions).  No one at the CFRC should have a need to see that form, let alone "refer to it".

Since it is for your own use fill it out however you like.  I found that point form worked well.  Also, don't worry about having it filled in yet.  Just make sure you do it prior to your interview so that you are prepared.


----------



## BDTyre (24 Aug 2004)

I think I looked at the preparation sheet once or twice.  Most of it was stuff I already knew how to answer or expected them to ask.  I never filled it out; they never asked for it.


----------



## Butters (25 Aug 2004)

You guys serious?!

When I went to do my CFAT after I passed and had alittle talk with the guy at the RC to schedule my PT, I said, "Would you guys like my required documents now?" He said, "Do you have them all?" So he showed me a sheet that had the following:


1.) Socail Insurance Card
2.) Offical Birth Certificate
3.) Transcripts
4.) 2 Letters of reference
5.) Regualr Force only - Birth Certificate of dependants
6.) Marriage/divorce certificate
7.) Born outside of Canada - Canadian citizenship certificate
8.) Previous Foreign Military service
9.) Canadian cadets program
10.) Preparing for your interview guide

I had them all (5,6,7,8,9 don't apply), but #10 :\ and he wouldn't take my documents because of that


----------



## Raptor (27 Aug 2004)

I was under the impression the "Preparing for the interview" sheet had to be handed in as well.  When I finally brought my documents down to the recruiter I had some questions on it but she told me it was not needed.  She said it was for my own benefit and that I should have it completed prior to the interview to use as a guide and an aid for any questions I might have.

The only thing I can say is get what your local recruiter wants.  And good luck.


----------



## Tracker (27 Aug 2004)

Untill recently, the document was for your own use.  I know for a fact that CFRC Toronto wants you to fill it out and bring it with for your interview.


----------



## Ender57 (13 Sep 2004)

I just talked to a MCpl at CFB Wainwright today and he gave me some go info for when I'm doing my interview with the PSO (Personal Selection Officer), he's the one who has a great influence on what trade you get. This will be especially important for anyone who wants a specific trade, mainly the ones that are hard to get into. Be careful on what you say, think about it before you speak. Don't waiver at all on the trade you want, even if he doesn't look like he/she is listening they are and from what you say they will write a report recommending what trade you should go into. The selection board will use this report when they decide if you should be allowed in and for what trade. I hope that this helps anyone going in for their interview in the future


----------



## Tracker (14 Sep 2004)

Your Interview will most likely be conducted by a Military Career Councilor (MCC), the PSO is usually pretty busy.  The interview is designed to determine your suitibility for the CF and the occupations that you have chosen.  You should be honest during your interview, if you tell lies or half truths, you may placed into an occupation that you really are not suited for and spend three years unhappy.  You are the person that has the greatest influence on the occupation that you get.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (14 Sep 2004)

This is interesting, anyone want to take a stab at this scenario??

When I sat for my interview months back, I was bent on getting into Medtechs(A) so during the inteview the cpt. who was interviewing me was very pleased with my knowledge and the choice I wanted, basically convinced him that I was a very good candidate for meds, when we spoke about my second trade infantry I was very knowledable about the trade and units I wanted to get into BUT i wasnt 100% on going infantry(although its always been what i wanted to do>.meds =long story)  but then after the interview when i reached home, I did some stats research and re-evaluation of what i wanted and spoke to med coy in TO, i was certain that my choice would definately be a bad one if i stayed in meds. so I called up the the capt. and told hiim that I would like to change my moc to Infantry(giving him valid reasons as to why i want change it) and all he said was ok.

now is this change of heart going to affect my chances as my MP on the interview would have been very low for infantry and very high for Medtechs
would I be better off scheduling a new interview and awe the pants off them, as to why i should be in the infantry or just wait it out??


----------



## hiv (14 Sep 2004)

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> This is interesting, anyone want to take a stab at this scenario??
> 
> When I sat for my interview months back, I was bent on getting into Medtechs(A) so during the inteview the cpt. who was interviewing me was very pleased with my knowledge and the choice I wanted, basically convinced him that I was a very good candidate for meds, when we spoke about my second trade infantry I was very knowledable about the trade and units I wanted to get into BUT i wasnt 100% on going infantry(although its always been what i wanted to do>.meds =long story)   but then after the interview when i reached home, I did some stats research and re-evaluation of what i wanted and spoke to med coy in TO, i was certain that my choice would definately be a bad one if i stayed in meds. so I called up the the capt. and told hiim that I would like to change my moc to Infantry(giving him valid reasons as to why i want change it) and all he said was ok.
> 
> ...



I don't think you need to go that far. I believe in essense all the interview really is there for is a filtering mechanism to make sure they don't let any unstable people into the CF. I knew nothing about any of my 3 choices when I had my interview and I was still accepted. And a high-turnover trade like infantry is always looking for people so it shouldn't be a problem getting in. I think you're just in the hurry up and wait phase. Be patient and it will all come together


----------



## Tracker (14 Sep 2004)

How long has it been since your interview?


----------



## PARAMEDIC (15 Sep 2004)

thx for the insight on the situation

I have no other option than just keeping in the best shape and waiting it out  these choices rule hhahhaa

its been a while since my interview so i guess i have to keep a lid on it till sept 25th rolls around.

thx again


----------



## Tracker (15 Sep 2004)

Don't worry about it, I believe they will do an update of your interview if it has been more than 6 months.  Be prepared to dazzle them then.


----------



## ab136 (26 Nov 2004)

I'm having my interview Wednesday. Assuming everything goes well, what can I expect.  What I mean is after the one on one converse is complete, what is the interviewer going to tell me.  ie. we'll call you, no we don't want you, your "merit listed"...........
Like I said if everthing goes well what should I leave the office knowing?!?  (This question sounded so much better in my head.)


----------



## arctictern (26 Nov 2004)

He or she will say something like "we find you to be acceptable for the Canadian Forces", probably shake your hand.


----------



## ab136 (26 Nov 2004)

Yes i'm hoping they will say that but what position will I be leaving?  Will they say "Yeah fine your in" or "we have to go over your file again".
What did they tell you guy when you left.  I know it's a stupid question. I'm just trying to plan my next move. Please bare with me. ;D


----------



## Torlyn (26 Nov 2004)

After my interview, I got the "I believe you'd make an excellent DEO candidate in the CF" handshake, and then we discussed what I had to do do complete my file.  (Medical paper, as I had eye surgery, ANAV exams, bloodwork, etc.)  After that, we discussed what I can do to make myself more attractive to the spring selection board.  (Job that reflects organisation & leadership abilities, volunteer stuff, fitness, etc.)  I think a lot of it depends on what MOC you're applying for, but that was my experience.  Hope it helps, and good luck!  Remember that the interviewer is on your side, so feel free to ask questions, and try not to be nervous!  They are there to help you.

T


----------



## ab136 (26 Nov 2004)

Thanks T.  That was the exact response I was hoping for.


----------



## e_pelletier (27 Nov 2004)

thats what they told me too, and 8 months later i got the call telling me that I'm leaving for basic training Jan 24 th, so be patient


----------



## ab136 (27 Nov 2004)

congrads E!!! keep us posted


----------



## CrimsonSeil (27 Nov 2004)

8 months later? thats a long ass time.


----------



## Veterans son (29 Nov 2004)

With regard to the CF interview(Reserves) I have some questions.
Is the interview always done at the Recruiting Centre and not the Reserve unit where
you are applying?

Also, is the decision to hire an applicant(after the interview)decided at the Recruiting
Centre or by the Reserve unit where you are applying?

Thank You!


----------



## J0HN (15 Dec 2004)

Im just curious 

what kind of questions do they ask ? ???


----------



## kincanucks (16 Dec 2004)

J0HN said:
			
		

> Im just curious
> 
> what kind of questions do they ask ? ???



In the application package that every applicant, Regular or Reserve, receives, there is a form called preparing for your interview.  Every applicant is required to produce that form to the recruiting office before they are interviewed.  That form contains the types of questions that you will be asked.


----------



## StormTrooper (23 Aug 2005)

Hi! Well, after 2 years of waiting I finally got a call from the RC telling me that I no longer need to wait for the background check because there was some kind of a policy change.. I am going for infantry soldier in the reserves (QOR). So the recruiter booked an appointment for my medical and the interview. I am not really worried about the medical or the PT(I passed the aptitude test), but I do, however, have some questions regarding the interview. I am trying to fill out the "Preparing for your interview" paper, and I'm stuck where it says "Where and how long is the training?" "1. Recruit training" "2. Occupational training". I have searched these forums, and some sites, but I seem to be getting different answers, so this is confusing me. Here are some of my questions: Would locations vary depending on when I am training (Fall or summer)? How long and where the bmq and the sq would be for me? Do I tell the interviewer how long and where the training will take place over the fall or summer? I also have a bonus question, where it tells me to state the bad points about the army, I really cant think of any. Is that okay? or would it be better if I stated something?

As you can tell from my questions, I am very confused about this.. Sorry if the answer is already somewhere in the forum, I did my best to search. Please help - thanks in advance.


----------



## Lima_Oscar (24 Aug 2005)

StormTrooper said:
			
		

> I am trying to fill out the "Preparing for your interview" paper, and I'm stuck where it says "Where and how long is the training?" "1. Recruit training" "2. Occupational training". I have searched these forums, and some sites, but I seem to be getting different answers, so this is confusing me. Here are some of my questions: Would locations vary depending on when I am training (Fall or summer)? How long and where the bmq and the sq would be for me? Do I tell the interviewer how long and where the training will take place over the fall or summer? I also have a bonus question, where it tells me to state the bad points about the army, I really cant think of any. Is that okay? or would it be better if I stated something?



For the interview purpose, I think the more relevant point is to demonstrate that you have done some research on joining the Forces. It doesn't really matter if you know the exact answer, all it matters is that you have research into your job and your organization. Go to the QOR website and learn a bit about the unit history. 

In regards to bad points about the army, if you have no previous experience with the military, it's okay to say "you don't know".   However to answer that question I suggest that you think about how it would impact on your life, i.e. does your commitment in conflict with school, work, friends, etc?

Anway, that's my 2 cents. Hope that helps.


----------



## infamous_p (24 Aug 2005)

There is nothing to worry about with the interview - this seems to be where everyone gets all nervous and tensed up, but really it's no big deal. They simply ask you a few questions about yourself, why you are deciding to join, and maybe the odd question about the military in the big picture or what not. It's nothing more than a job interview, nothing to get too worked up about. Present yourself accordingly, be professional, have a good sense of humor (although don't overdo it), and relax. Just know the job you are getting into and have basic knowledge of the military. Do not worry about specific details like the length of your BMQ and SQ, where it's held, etc. That's not for YOU to worry about, your unit will designate that for you. Relax, be courteous and professional.



			
				Lima_Oscar said:
			
		

> For the interview purpose, I think the more relevant point is to demonstrate that you have done some research on joining the Forces.



Exactly.


----------



## Infanteer101 (24 Aug 2005)

Be prepared to be asked about your previous experience(s) with narcotics a few times at least during the interview, the interviewing officer usually gets a kick out of that one. I was asked three times in very subliminal manners but nevertheless it soothes a tense atmosphere if there is any on your part. Good luck!


----------



## scottyeH? (24 Aug 2005)

All the answers mostly on the "Perparing for your Interview" Sheet can be found on the Canadian Recruiting Website.


----------



## Fry (25 Aug 2005)

If you have questions about your interview, call the recruiter and ask them advice. A PO from my local CFRC gave me some very good tips.


----------



## tig3r (26 Aug 2005)

i found that in my interview, we basically went through the information that was on the application package, so one of the things you can do to prepare yourself is to be able to discuss every activity/trade/qualification you listed on the forms and your experiences in those events. As it has been mentioned before, you should do some research on the trade that you are applying for and a brief history on the subject. I would recommend being honest on all questions, because often the interviewer wants to know more information, and if you lie..then that just leads to countless other lies. Just be confident in your answers, and a way to increase this confidence is through preparation.


----------



## AD (21 Sep 2005)

I hope it's not too late to add something. But i'm also in the process of filling out the preparing for your interview sheet...and I was just wondering, should I put all my answers on a separate piece of paper (like typed or something) or am I better off just trying to sqeeze all my answers in the little bitty spaces they provide. Because if I'm not mistaken, the recruitment center expects me to send that sheet back to them.


----------



## winchable (21 Sep 2005)

I'd like to hear more about this policy change that disappeared your security vetting wait...
Is this another sign of recruiting being streamlined?


----------



## GregC (21 Sep 2005)

AD said:
			
		

> I hope it's not too late to add something. But i'm also in the process of filling out the preparing for your interview sheet...and I was just wondering, should I put all my answers on a separate piece of paper (like typed or something) or am I better off just trying to sqeeze all my answers in the little bitty spaces they provide. Because if I'm not mistaken, the recruitment center expects me to send that sheet back to them.



I took the time to neatly type up the "preparing for the interview" forms on my computer, and I would recommend you do the same. The Officer who interviewed me commented it was well done and seemed impressed, so I would advise you to go the extra mile and type it up. 

During the recruiting process I was always looking for a way to seperate myself from the pack, and seeing as how the recruiting process is competitive, I recommend you do the same.

Best of luck


----------



## AD (22 Sep 2005)

Thats what I thought but I wanted to make sure just in case. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Part-Timer (22 Sep 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear more about this policy change that disappeared your security vetting wait...
> Is this another sign of recruiting being streamlined?


Maybe. It depends on the specific case (i.e. was StormTrooper out of the country within the past 10 years, etc.). If you have a question about your specific situation, call the CFRC. 1-800-856-8488.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (23 Sep 2005)

I'd like to hear more about this policy change that disappeared your security vetting wait...
Is this another sign of recruiting being streamlined?

Che, I think I might be able to answer that question.  A couple of months ago I was still waiting for my background check to come through (I lived in the UK for 2 years).  The CFRC called me and told me that I no longer had to do the pre-sec because they had changed the policy.  From what I gather, the pre-sec is only applicable if an applicant has spent more than 180 (I think that was the number) consecutive days out of the country.  If a person returns to Canada for any reason before the 180 days has passed then they only have to do the ERC.  The great thinkg is, the 180 limit resets itself every time you come back to Canada.  I lucked out actually, I had come back to Vancouver for Christmas twice and twice in the summer.  So my 180 day lmit reset itself every time I came back.  So there is a way of getting around it.  Even if you come back for only a couple of days then you can save yourself alot of grief during the application process.


----------



## alexpb (23 Sep 2005)

That preparing your interview sheet, its only 1 page front and back right? 

*making sure i didnt misplace anything*


----------



## Blindspot (23 Sep 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear more about this policy change that disappeared your security vetting wait...
> Is this another sign of recruiting being streamlined?



Now if they'd only streamline the friggin VFS.


----------



## StormTrooper (24 Sep 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> I'd like to hear more about this policy change that disappeared your security vetting wait...
> Is this another sign of recruiting being streamlined?



I really have no idea why it happened. In my case, they decided to run the background check on me because I have lived in Canada for less than 10 years (6.5 years), and I was born in a "scheduled" country. I'm not much of a traveller, so I haven't been outside the boarder since I moved here. I wouldn't mind seeing the army run background checks on people, after all, you can never be too careful; but the "1-3 year" wait period was just rediculous. I'm interested to find out more about the new conditions after this policy change.


----------



## rajan45 (12 Jul 2007)

Hello all, 
I recently passed my CFAT and had my medical done... it all went well, now it is time for the interview... They usually are nerve racking, but I ve given plenty of interviews and I am confident in my interview giving abilities, but never ever have I ever been in an interview of this scale... so I am feeling the butterflies...
I am applying for Pilot as my first choice, and air navigator as my second choice, 
I was wondering if you would please give me some tips/tricks that would help me perform well at this stage... how do I prepare for, I no knowledge of your occupation is quiet important, but thats all the info I have, 
What type of question would they ask; I am not asking for specific questions but a general idea would be really helpful... or anything that would help

I dont know if that would make any difference, but my entry plan is CEOTP, 

Thank you


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (12 Jul 2007)

Its true we are not alllowed to discuss any of the questions from the interview. It is however basically the same as the "Preparing for You Interview" sheet. Also it is not a serious interview. I walked in all nervous and the first thing he said was to relax lol. It was pretty informal and I wasn't being judged on my posture/apperance as you would be in a noraml job interview. Its just a series of easy question which they have to ask, but don't put a whole lot of focus on. Unless of course you start saying crazy/pyscho things lol.


----------



## Brockvegas (12 Jul 2007)

I just posted this to another "pre-interview jitters" type question.

"I just had my interview last week, and really, you have nothing to worry about. Mine was conducted by a Navy Lieutenant, really laid back kind of guy with a good sense of humour. A lot of people on here describe it as one of the easiest job interviews they ever had. I was skeptical of this before hand, but it really was an easy interview.

As long as you've been honest on your application, you have nothing to worry about. It was actually the most enjoyable part of the application process."

Seriously, RELAX. The CFAT is more uncomfortable than the interview, honestly!!!!


----------



## KrissyJ (12 Jul 2007)

I also found the interview more laid back, the Captain was pretty funny and we talked almost like friends it was a good experience. Doesn't mean you will get a Captain like mine though so I suggest going in professional until they give the que that it can be more relaxed.


----------



## CombatMP265 (12 Jul 2007)

There's no way to "prepare" for the interview because it's about you! The CF wants to know about you and your life. 
Don't over think this, I just had mine for Reg Force and it lasted about 25-30 minutes and I talked to the PSO like a person.
So relax and for heavens sake tell the truth.


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Jul 2007)

CombatMP265 said:
			
		

> There's no way to "prepare" for the interview because it's about you! The CF wants to know about you and your life.
> Don't over think this, I just had mine for Reg Force and it lasted about 25-30 minutes and I talked to the PSO like a person.
> So relax and for heavens sake tell the truth.



It's about you and also about your knowledge of the organization.  So I believe there are many ways of preparing for an interview.  Read about the CFs in general (ie:  the CDS, MND, all the important figures of the element you want to get into, etc) and also about the trade you want to get into (training phases, equipment, etc)

Max


----------



## ark (12 Jul 2007)

formerarmybrat23 said:
			
		

> I wasn't being judged on my posture/apperance



And how do you know that?


----------



## Hereandnow (12 Jul 2007)

> I just had mine for Reg Force and it lasted about 25-30 minutes and I talked to the PSO like a person.



Wow.  30 minutes only???  I had mine and he said it would last about an hour.  It lasted over two... I think I might have over done it in the details.  It got so casual, I kept on forgetting that it was an enterview, which I think might be the point.


----------



## Brett (13 Jul 2007)

My interview in march was about 25 minutes.

It was the easiest thing, and the Captain was really cool. Nearing the end of the interview we started talking about this whacked-out pen he got in Niagara falls. The thing was amazing. I've never seen a pen like that before in my life.

It was the most enjoyable interview of my life.


----------



## 18-and-ready (13 Jul 2007)

I just had my interview and I was so nervous.. I pictured big bad infantry guy
but it was so easy just know your job, know why.
Don't lie on any scale start clean let them know everything right off the bat and it will all go fine

Lol I was nervous when he asked me if I was ever suspended I answered yes for fighting twice thinking that was gonna mark me down
then hes like.. eh..thats not a big deal, we're the army right 

mine lasted an hour and 30.. but there was lots of conversation and he had a lot of stories for me
Good times in that interview, really enjoyed it


----------



## mysteriousmind (13 Jul 2007)

To my humble opinion, for having done my interview twice in the last year or so, 

1- Know about a little about your trade
2- Know a little about the training you will have (duration, places, phases etc...)
3- Know a little about the CF
4- Be honnest 
5- *Know what you want and be confident about it.*

Those the point I suggest.

PS my interviews  (#1 was at the CFRC was about a 45 minutes to 1 hours, and my second one (since it was a transfer after all lasted  around 75 minutes) 

Both were less formal then I would have tough, those people are there to know if you answer to the type of people that the CF would like to have in the organisation. the second was less stressfull then the first to my opinion.


----------



## rajan45 (13 Jul 2007)

Hey hey guys, 

Thanks a lot, it really really helps ... i ve been to many other websites and poseted blogs, but hardly ever get any response, and at this site got a tremendous amount ... just goes to show how much people actually care... it is great to no that... 
I still have my heebeejeebees ( stands for butterflies in English ) but i feel way better now, i should be fine... 
thanks for all your replies and keep em coming...

one quick question how ever, somebody just posted this :" Read about the CFs in general (ie:  the CDS, MND, all the important figures of the element you want to get into, etc)" I was wondering what CDS and MND stand for... frogive me i am not too good with acronyms

Thanks again 
  ;D


----------



## Testify (13 Jul 2007)

rajan45 said:
			
		

> one quick question how ever, somebody just posted this :" Read about the CFs in general (ie:  the CDS, MND, all the important figures of the element you want to get into, etc)" I was wondering what CDS and MND stand for... frogive me i am not too good with acronyms



MND = Minister of National Defence
CDS = Chief of the Defence Staff 

If you need any more help on acronyms, you'll find this page very helpful
http://army.ca/words/?function=showall&showlett=A

Cheers


----------



## Brockvegas (13 Jul 2007)

Trust me Rajan, you will still have the butterflies AFTER your interview, but then it will be cause you're waiting for "The Call". Hell, I check for messages every time I take the damn dog out for a leak!!!


----------



## 18-and-ready (14 Jul 2007)

Haha thats so true iv been waiting for my call for a few days now and iv been like COME ON ITS BEEN A MONTH..lol


----------



## Rowshambow (15 Jul 2007)

Call me old school, and maybe some of the recruiters on here could confirm, but I would and did where a suit! You look professional, they will probably think you want this bad! Bad  enough to wear a suit, even if it's for only 5 min, or 2 hours, Look professional, you probably are professional. Think of it this way, would you wear a suit to a job interview?


----------



## rajan45 (15 Jul 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> Call me old school, and maybe some of the recruiters on here could confirm, but I would and did where a suit! You look professional, they will probably think you want this bad! Bad  enough to wear a suit, even if it's for only 5 min, or 2 hours, Look professional, you probably are professional. Think of it this way, would you wear a suit to a job interview?



yes i would definitely wear a suit.. and yes I do want this.. want this bad... hell i ll wear a suit for the rest of my life if i get this...hahah...
i have a suit ready for the interview... it is probably the best suit i have... 
hoping for the best...


----------



## Brett (15 Jul 2007)

Motions are the worst.

Once you're in, you'll feel a big relief.


----------



## mysteriousmind (15 Jul 2007)

Rajan45, 

I wish luck, you see that all the stress is worth it. But if you have done some interview in the past, you will this one different a little, and to my opinion better in a way and civvies interview. 

Don't worry, it will go find as long as you demonstrate that you want it and as long as you are confident.


----------



## gQeline (11 Apr 2010)

Simple question, is the interview like a job interview where you can prepare for questions? If anyone is allowed to give me any information on what kind of questions they ask you, please share, if not, it's okay. I would just like to know if they're like job interview questions or just questions about getting to know who you are and what kind of job you're fitted.

PLEASE AND THANK YOU


----------



## northernboy_24 (12 Apr 2010)

I think a search function will help you a lot.  However, that being said it is a job interview. You have applied for 1-3 specific jobs depending on what you put on the application.  Be prepared to know what those jobs entail and what kind of things that people in those jobs do.  It is a job interview, dress professionally and be prepared.


----------



## brandonbellerose (17 Nov 2010)

I've applied for the infantry reserves in New West BC.
I've done my aptitude test my pt and both of my medical examinations.
I wanted to know how long it could take until an interview can happen ( I signed up about 2 and a half months ago) 
And how I can prepare for it.
I've googled information on infantry but what I seem to be finding is just very general and doesn't give me much confidence about knowing everything I should know about infantry.
Also, if the interview is to be successful, are the chances of the regiment not having any open spots pretty high? and me having to wait a while....?
I'm aboriginal and want to get in as quickly as I can, Whether its the bold eagle camp or the reserves, but to my understanding, I cant apply for both and wait for which ever to get me in quicker.
I understand that the bold eagle doesn't start til the summer, but if this waiting period to get into the reserves could take that long or longer, it'd be better to know now. thanks.


----------



## former_recruiter (19 Nov 2010)

I suggest you call the recruiting centre to see where you application is at.


----------



## turtlerace79 (15 Jun 2011)

I have been looking on the Forces.ca website for the "Preparing For You Interview" worksheet but it seems to have been removed (or else I am blind and can't see something that is right in front of me...) Does anybody have the link for this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Fiera (15 Jun 2011)

turtlerace79 said:
			
		

> I have been looking on the Forces.ca website for the "Preparing For You Interview" worksheet but it seems to have been removed (or else I am blind and can't see something that is right in front of me...) Does anybody have the link for this?
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.11rca.ca/web_pdf/prep.pdf


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Jun 2011)

I'll second how useful the worksheet is. The process of filling out the worksheet gave me a really good idea of what was expected/asked of me. Perhaps most importantly, it got me thinking about what precisely I was signing up for and what kinds of examples I would use to demonstrate my abilities. 

Nothing demonstrates confidence and competence less then not having an answer for the interviewer, or having to hum and haw trying to find a suitable example.

That being said, the interviewer is not (likely) out for blood and will clarify his questions, etc. I had no problems in asking questions during the interview. Know what your Trade(s) do, know what sets you apart from the average, and dress like it's the most important interview of your life.

Hopefully this helps!

(Edited a line regarding which questions were asked)


----------



## Tollis (18 Jun 2011)

Aside from the fact that you swear to the recruiter you won't speak about the interview or questions on it outside that room.......  :facepalm:

The interview prep worksheet was posted by the GC therfore is a pretty good way of preparing for an interview.  Other then that its just a job interview be confident and learn everything you can before you walk in that door.  It's been said before and ill say it again, Knowledge is power in the recruiting process


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Jun 2011)

I had thought my statements were suitably vague enough not to reveal what occurred during the interview - save that the worksheet was a good place to start. Post has been edited however to remove the (potentially) revealing statement. Is there something else I missed?

I remember swearing not to reveal the formatting of the interview or revealing the questions asked therein, but I don't remember swearing not to discuss it period. I might have a faulty memory in this regard however.


----------



## Tollis (19 Jun 2011)

Sorry I didn't mean yours in particular just some stuff in the last few pages is borderline revealing In my opinion. Just had my interview a couple days ago I understood it as just not talking about.the interview in any specific way.  Of course maybe im just a little to literal with some stuff.  It is basically just a regular job interview though.  Read all you can before hand and have confidence in yourself.  They don't expect you to act like your trained already because well......your not


----------



## Eastcoaster03 (21 Jun 2011)

Excited/nervous because I have an interview tomorrow. It should be interesting.


----------



## hollyymarie (22 Jun 2011)

Good luck Eastcoaster! Just be confident, you don't have anything to be nervous about


----------



## Eastcoaster03 (22 Jun 2011)

xKraven said:
			
		

> Good luck Eastcoaster! Just be confident, you don't have anything to be nervous about



Thanks! All done now. Now we play the waiting game to see if I need anything for medical etc.


----------



## turtlerace79 (23 Jun 2011)

I had my interview today and it went pretty well. I did use the Pre-Interview Preparation Sheet that was suggested and it really helped me feel ready to go into the interview. Overall no real surprises. I was simply honest about everything they asked me. Oh, and I wore a suit!


----------

